# Verizon DSL connection issue



## Rubeckia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi!
I've been working on my aunt's generic built computer that suddenly will not connect to the internet. Its running XP with service pac 2 using IE 7.0 and McAfee Antivirus. The modem is a Westell 6100. They spent about an hour on the phone with a Verizon tech who said the problem is on the computer end. All the lights are lit except the internet one. I've dissabled the firewall and even disable McAffe and it still won't connect. So far I have about 10 hours in on this as of tonight and would appreciate any input.

I've been lurking and reading a lot of things and have tried all the basic fixes suggusted and here is my ipconfig file:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-97kyduagsm

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4C-C6-01-91

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

192.168.1.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 05, 2007 9:46:08 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 06, 2007 9:46:08 PM

Just for good measure here's a hijackthis file too:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:32:45 PM, on 6/5/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\HELPSU~1\VERIZO~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\HELPSU~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Verizon Online\ConnMgr\cmisrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Verizon Online\AppMgr\vzOpenUIServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\MotiveBrowser\MotiveBrowser.exe
c:\program files\mcafee\msc\mcuimgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://verizon.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://verizon.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Popup Blocker - {C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE53} - c:\program files\mcafee\mps\mcpopup.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTPreset] VTPreset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [A Verizon App] C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\HELPSU~1\VERIZO~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\HELPSU~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O9 - Extra button: Verizon Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://activatemydsl.verizon.net/sdcCommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: MBackMonitor - McAfee - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MBK\MBackMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Can you ping sites such as Google or Yahoo?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If all the lights are working except the Internet one, that indicates a link problem. The computer is connecting to the router. Try this:

Open IE and put 192.168.1.1 in the address bar and hit enter. If you get the login page for the router, I suspect your machine is fine, and this is really a Verizon issue. Make sure the modem is plugged into the phone line properly to start. Have you changed any other phones or the locations of any other phone equipment? Remember, everything BUT the router needs a filter.


----------



## icegreenhemp (May 31, 2007)

Hello I do verizon support here is a few ideers...

first your ipconfig is correct it does see the modem.
192.168.1.1 is the gateway to login the modem

now is your connection PPPOE? *needs user name and pw*
or static? *needs to have modem bridged and static info inside*
or DHCP..if its not a user name or a static, its dhcp, and the MAC address will be bound
to your nic card most likely and you won't get online.

check your local area connection
if your modem is config'd correctly it will take the user id and pw and have aconnection
be sure that you don't have auto registration connection with wrong user name as the active profile in the modem.

here is another thing...if this is a NEWER service type this in the address bar...

http://192.168.1.1/verizon/redirect.htm

this is the "wall garden" its the login for the internal auto registration..yes the modem can have it in 2 spots...if a big page loads up saying RESTRICTED, you'll have a button in the middle
if it says DISABLE..CLICK IT!
if it says enable, dont touch and close browser, that means its already turned off.

hope this helps, if you reply i'll give more help ^_^


----------

